# Xiaomi piston 3  buying suggestion



## amjath (May 14, 2015)

Hi guys,

My piston 2 was working very good but unfortunately I lost it, do I'm in need of one.

I think as a normal user I can go for another piston itself. I saw piston 3 from [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION] suggestion.

Original Xiaomi Piston 3 Reddot Design Earphone for iPhone Smartphone MP3 MP4 Laptops-17.99 and Free Shipping | GearBest.com Mobile


I have few questions.
 Is this site legit?
Will this be legit?

Or shall I get from eBay from allphoneunlock.

*stores.ebay.in/Allphoneunlock/_i.html?_nkw=piston&submit=Search&_sid=1123810887

What this is this 2 versions. Why is or costly on eBay but cheaper in gearbest?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 14, 2015)

Gearbest is legit


----------



## amjath (May 14, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Gearbest is legit



thanks 

can you comment on 2 versions from ebay link 

and why the piston 3 is cheaper in gearbest and costly in ebay, is it because of shipping & import?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 14, 2015)

Gearbest is one of the official retailers of chinese products in USA.

Here Customs + Shipping + Profit will get you around ₹1500-₹1900

Contact Gearbest- Free Shipping- Ask them to declare the price low in customs- Get delivery.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2015)

Its 17.99$ but the final price will be more on checkout to include shipping,customs etc...am I correct ?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 14, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Its 17.99$ but the final price will be more on checkout to include shipping,customs etc...am I correct ?



Dude free worldwide shipping.
See on their website


----------



## amjath (May 14, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Dude free worldwide shipping.
> See on their website



How much can I ask them to declare the price to avoid customs


----------



## $hadow (May 14, 2015)

amjath said:


> How much can I ask them to declare the price to avoid customs



I think below 10k it do not attract custom.


----------



## amjath (May 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I think below 10k it do not attract custom.


Thanks will place an order then


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2015)

I think there are better options than Pistons 3 at Rs 2000 range, keep searching


----------



## amjath (May 14, 2015)

^ any thing on that range, by the way it cost $17 with shipping.

Review of the Xiaomi Piston 3.0 headphones: Unbelievable sound at an unbeatable price


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2015)

Buy Piston 3 and do a review


----------



## amjath (May 15, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Buy Piston 3 and do a review


Already ordered


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2015)

amjath said:


> Already ordered


how much in Rs ?


----------



## amjath (May 15, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> how much in Rs ?


Free shipping with tracking number is ~$20. In rupees it is 1329.44 exactly


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2015)

thats a great price !, do a review


----------



## amjath (May 15, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> thats a great price !, do a review


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> Thanks will place an order then



And if you do, do post the overall experience.


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2015)

$hadow said:


> And if you do, do post the overall experience.


Ordered it, they shipped it already. The package is in transit, hopefully I will get it by next week


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> Ordered it, they shipped it already. The package is in transit, hopefully I will get it by next week



Which payment method did you used?


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Which payment method did you used?


Paypal


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> Paypal



So how much did you pay exactly?


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2015)

$hadow said:


> So how much did you pay exactly?


You didn't read any of my posts




amjath said:


> Free shipping with tracking number is ~$20. In rupees it is 1329.44 exactly


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> You didn't read any of my posts



I was looking for more of a amount breakdown. I haven't purchased anything from abroad with paypal, so is there any additional charge associated with it? Or is it just like buying games with paypal?


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I was looking for more of a amount breakdown. I haven't purchased anything from abroad with paypal, so is there any additional charge associated with it? Or is it just like buying games with paypal?


Some 2% charge is added as currency conversion I guess


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> Some 2% charge is added as currency conversion I guess



Oh thanks for info bro. It was a great help


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Oh thanks for info bro. It was a great help


I will post everything when received


----------



## $hadow (May 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> I will post everything when received



Nice dude. Will be waiting for that.


----------



## blackbird (May 31, 2015)

amjath said:


> I will post everything when received




Hey man did you got the earphones ?


----------



## amjath (May 31, 2015)

^ not yet bro, instyead i should have got it from allphoneunlock from eBay for 200 extra


----------



## blackbird (May 31, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ not yet bro, instyead i should have got it from allphoneunlock from eBay for 200 extra



Do you have any other IEM in mind which is in the same range ?
I mean you might have researched few and you might have a alternative to this too


----------



## amjath (May 31, 2015)

blackbird said:


> Do you have any other IEM in mind which is in the same range ?
> I mean you might have researched few and you might have a alternative to this too


No. I had piston 2 which is good enough for me but I lost it, so going to piston 3. If you have piston 2 then piston 3 is not worth it.

Piston 3 is lite weight, more bass than ver 2 and more refined


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2015)

Nice purchase, do a review once you get it.

On a side note, allphoneunlock is one of the most genuine sellers in ebay. I had bought two Xiaomi powerbanks from them, got in 3 days flat. Always got genuine items from them.


----------



## amjath (Jun 1, 2015)

I bought 4 xiaomi accessories from them too


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 3, 2015)

amjath said:


> I bought 4 xiaomi accessories from them too



Did you receive the iems?
Please do enlighten about customs if any you have paid.


----------



## amjath (Jun 3, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Did you receive the iems?
> Please do enlighten about customs if any you have paid.


Not yet received bro. In my orders page the attached a screen shot of the package with address on it. They quoted $9 on it so I think it will not attract the customs


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 3, 2015)

amjath said:


> Not yet received bro. In my orders page the attached a screen shot of the package with address on it. They quoted $9 on it so I think it will not attract the customs



I am thinking to order 2x Mi Mini Routers for $57 so was just worried about customs.


----------



## amjath (Jun 3, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> I am thinking to order 2x Mi Mini Routers for $57 so was just worried about customs.


Someone posted on this thread that below ₹10k items will not be attracted by customs.
Anyway they will quote you less on the outside.

Is allphoneunlock eBay seller selling it?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 3, 2015)

amjath said:


> Someone posted on this thread that below ₹10k items will not be attracted by customs.
> Anyway they will quote you less on the outside.
> 
> Is allphoneunlock eBay seller selling it?



Yep but he's selling @ 5300-10 % coupon =4770
Gearbest 3705


----------



## amjath (Jun 3, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Yep but he's selling @ 5300-10 % coupon =4770
> Gearbest 3705


That is huge difference. BTW 15 to 25 days is the shipping period.


----------



## amjath (Jun 4, 2015)

Guys, how much time customs takes to process the check?
My package is stuck at mumbai customs since 2-Jun


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 4, 2015)

amjath said:


> Guys, how much time customs takes to process the check?
> My package is stuck at mumbai customs since 2-Jun



Call them


----------



## amjath (Jun 4, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Call them


Who??


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 4, 2015)

amjath said:


> Who??



Mumbai Custom office


----------



## amjath (Jun 4, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Mumbai Custom office


Oh okay will do it tomo


----------



## sandynator (Jun 5, 2015)

amjath said:


> Oh okay will do it tomo



It takes on an average 1 week time & then you can call FPO,Mumbai.
Foreign Post Office Mumbai: Customer Care

Your package may be under customs scanner. They keep it aside for higher officials to re-check the package.


----------



## amjath (Jun 5, 2015)

^ the value is just $9 but 1 week is too much


----------



## sandynator (Jun 5, 2015)

So no worries but mumbai customs take minimum 1 week in most cases to pass back the parcels to post.
They simply love to keep your parcels lying idle . 

One of my frnds parcel was lying for around 2 weeks even though no customs duty levied.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2015)

Did u get the package ?


----------



## amjath (Jun 24, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Did u get the package ?



Yeah 3 weeks before itself, but busy with work so could not do even a small review.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2015)

amjath said:


> Yeah 3 weeks before itself, but busy with work so could not do even a small review.


Congrats
so how much total expenses and do a review on weekends


----------



## amjath (Jun 24, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Congrats
> so how much total expenses and do a review on weekends


~1329 no custom charges. Weekend also office  my life = FML


----------



## $hadow (Jun 25, 2015)

amjath said:


> ~1329 no custom charges. Weekend also office  my life = FML



This is great. Means they are giving less attention to these things now.


----------



## amjath (Jun 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> This is great. Means they are giving less attention to these things now.



the quote price is $10, someone said till 10k is allowed but I dont think so.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 26, 2015)

Till 2000 INR its ok


----------



## tkin (Jun 26, 2015)

What about these?

Orignal 2015 Xiaomi Piston 3 Earphone Reddot Design Award Winner | eBay

Original Xiaomi MI Piston 3 2015 Headphone Earphone Headset With Remot MIC | eBay

100 Orignal 2015 Xiaomi Piston 3 Earphone Headsets Reddot Design Award Winner | eBay

Genuine Xiaomi Mi Piston 3 - 2015 Headphone Earphone Headset with Remot mic

Original Xiaomi MI Piston 3 2015 Earphone Headset W Remote MIC Retail BOX | eBay

In fact a few days ago allphoneunlock were selling them in ebay, they are absolutely genuine, but they had only 5 sets for sell, got sold out before I reached home. Waiting for them to restock again.


----------



## amjath (Jun 27, 2015)

^ I got the red dot design headphones, get it only from allphoneunlock. I don't trust anyone except this seller. Bought 4 power bank from him no issues so far


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 28, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ I got the red dot design headphones, get it only from allphoneunlock. I don't trust anyone except this seller. Bought 4 power bank from him do issues so far



4 power banks!!! :-O  Is it something you eat???


----------



## $hadow (Jun 28, 2015)

amjath said:


> the quote price is $10, someone said till 10k is allowed but I dont think so.



Back when I imported my n5 they didn't charged any amount. And later on when I imported a digital photo frame of 3k they charged 350 on custom. So you never know.


----------



## amjath (Jun 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Back when I imported my n5 they didn't charged any amount. And later on when I imported a digital photo frame of 3k they charged 350 on custom. So you never know.


May be N5 price comes with custom paid. Also it depends on the seller.

I bought one phone case from China, they marked it as gift


powerhoney said:


> 4 power banks!!! :-O  Is it something you eat???


Lol it's for my friends and colleagues


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ I got the red dot design headphones, get it only from allphoneunlock. I don't trust anyone except this seller. Bought 4 power bank from him *do issues so far*


----------



## amjath (Jun 28, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


>


Damn auto correct.


----------



## H2O (Jul 1, 2015)

Is AliExpress reliable?


----------



## amjath (Jul 1, 2015)

H2O said:


> Is AliExpress reliable?



Yes they are but they are like eBay so careful with the seller.


----------



## polupoka (Jul 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ I got the red dot design headphones, get it only from allphoneunlock. I don't trust anyone except this seller. Bought 4 power bank from him no issues so far



Is Xiaomi Piston III Youth Edition 3.5mm good? seller allphoneunlock@900/-


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 12, 2015)

polupoka said:


> Is Xiaomi Piston III Youth Edition 3.5mm good? seller allphoneunlock@900/-



Already bought.
For 790/- 12% cash back
Reputed A1 seller..


----------



## polupoka (Jul 12, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Already bought.
> For 790/- 12% cash back
> Reputed A1 seller..



I just bought @819 -9 % discount. 15EBAYDEAL(white colour). I donot use oxigenwallet much .                                         



Thanx anyway....!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 12, 2015)

Whats the diff between Xiaomi Piston III Youth Edition 3.5mm and the Piston 3 ?


----------



## amjath (Jul 12, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Whats the diff between Xiaomi Piston III Youth Edition 3.5mm and the Piston 3 ?


Same with build quality differs. Youth comes with flat cables from top to bottom but other one Congress with kevlar coated cables from the v shaped to 3.5mm jack. The remote has a premium button layout than youth edition.

The piston 3 is red dot design but the youth design doesn't. Youth design is basically trimmed version of red dot design


----------



## polupoka (Jul 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> Same with build quality differs. Youth comes with flat cables from top to bottom but other one Congress with kevlar coated cables from the v shaped to 3.5mm jack. The remote has a premium button layout than youth edition.
> 
> The piston 3 is red dot design but the youth design doesn't. Youth design is basically trimmed version of red dot design




Hope the sound quality is same!


----------



## H2O (Jul 13, 2015)

polupoka said:


> Hope the sound quality is same!



Give us a brief review about the sound quality and all once you get it, bro! 

- - - Updated - - -

BTW, Mi Piston 2 from MI India. It has been our of stock in FK for months. So, waiting for it.

Luckily I was browsing the main site and saw that its available there. Have ordered it. Hopefully, they give the ones which smell like chocolate.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 13, 2015)

Chocolate smell is the best.


----------



## amjath (Jul 13, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Chocolate smell is the best.


No chocolate smell in piston 3. Still my piston 2 case smells good


----------



## $hadow (Jul 17, 2015)

amjath said:


> No chocolate smell in piston 3. Still my piston 2 case smells good



Yesterday I found a feature in miui that it can be used with specific pistons sets and they all have a different equilizer settings but pis 2 performs way better than any other provided in that setting list.


----------



## amjath (Jul 17, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yesterday I found a feature in miui that it can be used with specific pistons sets and they all have a different equilizer settings but pis 2 performs way better than any other provided in that setting list.


Why don't you share the values, let me just try it


----------



## dissel (Jul 17, 2015)

Is this Piston 3 going to launch officially here in India ?

How much upgrade this version 3 comparing Version 2 ?


----------



## amjath (Jul 17, 2015)

dissel said:


> Is this Piston 3 going to launch officially here in India ?
> 
> How much upgrade this version 3 comparing Version 2 ?


I have answer for second question, very less upgrade from version 2. Version 3 more refined but not worth the upgrade


----------



## dissel (Jul 22, 2015)

Piston 3 is officially available now from Tomorrow 10 AM (23/7) on wards at Mi India @ 999/-

Mi In-Ear Headphones - Mi India

Also Mi Headphone @ 5999/- 

with Over The Ear & On The Ear Attachemnt.

Mi Headphones - Mi India


----------



## tkin (Jul 23, 2015)

dissel said:


> Piston 3 is officially available now from Tomorrow 10 AM (23/7) on wards at Mi India @ 999/-
> 
> Mi In-Ear Headphones - Mi India
> 
> ...


Ordered the Piston 3.0, though I am not sure about their durability. The Ear tips of my older Piston 2.0 got a tear within 1 year. The other eartips never gave me a good fit, though the wire survived. My Soundmagic E10M however is almost as good as new even after 2 years of use(incl the eartips).


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2015)

tkin said:


> Ordered the Piston 3.0, though I am not sure about their durability. The Ear tips of my older Piston 2.0 got a tear within 1 year. The other eartips never gave me a good fit, though the wire survived. My Soundmagic E10M however is almost as good as new even after 2 years of use(incl the eartips).



Congrats...do post a review once received


----------



## dissel (Jul 23, 2015)

tkin said:


> Ordered the Piston 3.0, though I am not sure about their durability. The Ear tips of my older Piston 2.0 got a tear within 1 year. The other eartips never gave me a good fit, though the wire survived. My Soundmagic E10M however is almost as good as new even after 2 years of use(incl the eartips).



Once you receive, please post a comparison review in between Piston 2.0 and Piston 3.


----------



## tkin (Jul 24, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Congrats...do post a review once received


Will do.

- - - Updated - - -



dissel said:


> Once you receive, please post a comparison review in between Piston 2.0 and Piston 3.


Yes, one thing I'd like to see an improvement is the eartip quality, the tips provided with Piston 2.0 were very fragile and they were extremely slippery, they didn't provide a firm grip while inserting in the ear. The eartips provided by Soundmagic E10 have excellent grip and build quality.


----------



## polupoka (Jul 24, 2015)

H2O said:


> Give us a brief review about the sound quality and all once you get it, bro!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




Earphone Not delivered!  Got paisapay refund a while ago. Ordered a  white cowon em1 with mic from amazon. already have a red one which I ll  give to my cousin.


----------

